# Hardtop



## ross68 (Feb 25, 2008)

Does anyone out there know someone that can custom make a fiberglass hardtop, I am looking to replace the cloth t-top with a hardtop.. Any suggestions?


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

_I can make you one. Depends on how custom you are wanting to ge. I do make a few every year, mostly for the customers that are having a t-top build at the same time. I do have one that is on a t-top that you can take a look at. It will only be hear for a couple of weeks. Let me know if you are interested._


----------



## truklodyte (Oct 18, 2008)

Now if you wanted to cut cost and build it yourself. It is a fairly easy build.I can email you later with a diagram and some pictures and instructions on how to or you can come over here to Panama city. I can introduce you to the guys that arevery good with building items with high density foam boards to get pointers.Below is a rudder for a sailboat.That they built for a friend of ours.They used the same structural foam in all stages of boat building.Here is a boat they are building with it everything from deck up is structural high density foam.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Orca fiberglass. They are on Chelle Road. That is all they do. They make electronics boxes and hard tops in any thickness. I would order a 1/4 inch thick composite material with non skid on the top. The edge could be sanded and gel coated or a piece of that plastic edge gaurd material works good. 944 6024 Ask for Rick!:usaflag


----------



## Big Mikes Fiberglass (Sep 23, 2008)

I can build how ever you want. 206-4499 Big Mike


----------



## sidetracked (Jun 19, 2008)

Be careful if you use Tim Barry... He took a deposit from me for a hardtop/tower a few years agoand never delivered the product nor returned my deposit. When I reported him to the better business burea, they had a rather lengthy file on him andI found I wasn't the only with this problem....


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

To the moderators of this forum. Could you please remove this guy from the forum and all of his post. He is only doing this as an act of deliberate slander. He has done this before, and thankfully to some of the forum members called this jerk on his actions.


----------



## sidetracked (Jun 19, 2008)

Tim,

I am not doing this as slander (slander implying it is not true) - just stating facts. I can provide all the documentation, including all the emails back and forth between the both of us to anyone who is interested.

The better business bureau can verify that I am not the only that have had this issue with you. If you would like to do the right thing andpay me back the deposit you took from me, just let me know - or feel free to explain to this forum your side of the story.....

Michael


----------



## sidetracked (Jun 19, 2008)

My incident with Tim was a few years ago - I checked up on him today and according to the BBB he has had no complaints in the last 3 years.

However, it still doesn't change the fact that he did take a deposit from me and never produce the product, and never paid me back my deposit. When I filed my original complaint with the BBB, there were several other complaints on file at that time. Tim never responded to the inquiry from the BBB on my case. I'm actually very happy to see that no one else in the last three years has had the fate I had with Tim.

I still stand by my original warning, which is just to be careful if choosing to do business with Tim. I can understand that people/businesses have tough times - but to make no real "honest" effort (he did make me a radar mount, but that in no way comes close to the deposit supplied) to repay the deposit is simply unexcusable in my book.

If you feel I am not being honest with what I have posted, please feel free to explain otherwise, because I am being as honest as I can.....


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Tim just built an excellent 8-rod holder for my boat. He also built a fully custom brace frame for the back of my pilothouse. The brace system incorporated numerous hand made or machined components resulting in a sweet factory look. 



Tim also installed the new gear. It's been tested a couple of times now and it's a bulletproof install.



One of the things that impressed me the most about Tim was that he made a visit to my house to look at the boat, discuss the work and start the design. He then made two more trips where we fine-tuned the AutoCAD drawings for the components. The bottom line is that the work was done at a very fair price, was completed ahead of schedule and from a welder/fabricators perspective the craftsmanship was exceptional.


----------



## answer24 (Jan 15, 2008)

Tim has done work for me,he built a tee top and crows nest for my aquasport also he just built a crows nest for my angler wac ,he does some of the best work and is very affordable.I never had a problem dealing with him and I will use him inthe future for any work I may need on my boat !


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey man I've got one at the house, needs a little T.L.C. I'll post some pics of it.


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

Got to be something...like a personality clash here. Tim has done several jobs for me, always fairly priced and quality of work has been very good. I would not hesitate to use him again. I trust him.

Maybe the two of you need to resolve your issues. Every story has two sides.


----------



## sidetracked (Jun 19, 2008)

I am glad to hear that others have had positive experiences with Tim - I only post my "warning" to hopefully prevent someone else from having the same result I had. I have done absolutely nothing wrong and gave Tim every chance to make good - this is not a personality conflict. Tim refuses to tell his side of the story here because he can't say anything negative that I actually did. Tim took advantage of my good graces (I actually gave him additional money after the initial deposit to only be screwed further). 

It is one thing to be taken advantage of by Tim, it is a whole new level for him to come on here and call me a jerk and claim slander when I am the one who is out of a deposit - If Tim was truely an honest man he would either make the situation right (which he is not even offering) or at least be a man and admit that I am not lying and have done nothing wrong...and quit implying I am the bad guy here. I only wish someone had warned me before I used him!


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

can you possibly sell me your old t top??


----------

